# Subtypes and Intertype Relations



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Does your subtype fine tune your relations with other types?
For example: 
IEI-Fe would get along better with their Activity (LSI) than an IEI-Ni would.
 IEI-Fe would not get along as smoothly with their Semidual (SEE) than IEI-Ni would.
Reasoning: Fe goes up (appeals to Fe DS) and Ni goes down (reduces compatibility with Ni DS)

So on an so forth.

SLI-Te would experience more "pain" from their Supervisor Fe base(because Fe PoLR is even lower functioning) than SLI-Si.


Thoughts? 
The model itself can be strict sometimes (which I don't completely agree with), but I am still curious from its perspective.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

> SLI-Te would experience more "pain" from their Supervisor Fe base(because Fe PoLR is even lower functioning) than SLI-Si.


I'm very sure of being Ni subtype but I have a ridiculous PoLR sensitivity. I think this has more to do with the fact that I lived with my ESE grandmother for many years though. With that said, I get along better as a whole with Je rationals with Ni subtype, Se irrationals with base subtype and Ji rationals if Ne subtype, from what I have garnered, anyway.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I'm very sure of being Ni subtype but I have a ridiculous PoLR sensitivity. I think this has more to do with the fact that I lived with my ESE grandmother for many years though. With that said, I get along better as a whole with Je rationals with Ni subtype, Se irrationals with base subtype and Ji rationals if Ne subtype, from what I have garnered, anyway.


So it seems like Perceiving subtypes are the best for you. What about Si types?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Schweeeeks said:


> So it seems like Perceiving subtypes are the best for you. What about Si types?


Not fond of Si no. I also think my psyche got even more polarized after I began dualizing so I am even more anti anything that is not valued.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

ephemereality said:


> I also think my psyche got even more polarized after I began dualizing so I am even more anti anything that is not valued.


Me too.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I think subtype affects intertype relations pretty strongly. Generally, base-subtype gets along with base-subtype, and the same goes for creative-subtype. So if you're IEI-Fe, you would get along better with LSI-Se and SLE-Ti. You might still get along very well with an SLE-Se, but you might also get frustrated with them sometimes for their lack of focus. An SLE-Ti would energize you more, whereas an IEI-Ni would be more energized by the SLE-Se.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Schweeeeks said:


> Does your subtype fine tune your relations with other types?
> For example:
> IEI-Fe would get along better with their Activity (LSI) than an IEI-Ni would.
> IEI-Fe would not get along as smoothly with their Semidual (SEE) than IEI-Ni would.
> Reasoning: Fe goes up (appeals to Fe DS) and Ni goes down (reduces compatibility with Ni DS)


IEI-Fe would get along better with LSI-Se than with LSI-Ti. Subtypes do modify intertype relationships in a way that depends on the subtype of the other person.

The general rule is base function subtypes get along better with other base function subtypes, and creative function subtypes get along better with other creative function subtypes. The reason for that lies in the way contact (creative) and inert (base) subtypes work out -- inert subtypes tend to collect information and monologue to one another and have a tendency of being somewhat inert when it comes to integrating external information. They view each other as interesting and intelligent conversationalists due to how much information each has accmulated. Contact subtypes need constant back-and-forth exchange of information. They integrate information quickly from their environment, and view "inert" subtypes as somewhat boring and sluggish due to their inability to do the same and tendency towards accumulation. Needless to say, contact subtypes get along better with other contact subtypes. This works across all intertype relations.


----------

